
Kdb+ time-series database available on-demand; free 64-bit personal edition - hhyndman
https://kx.com/news/kx-extends-use-of-worlds-fastest-time-series-database-kdb-with-on-demand-offering-for-cloud-and-on-premises/
======
FractalLP
Nice, but I just realized this is for an online version that has to
communicate back with their servers. I'll have to pass.

